# Форум для размышляющих > Моя проблема >  What I Mean?...

## L

Здравствуйте все...Меня зовут Андрей, мне 16 лет (многие из вас скажут либо то, что это переходный возраст, или то, что у меня мало жизненного 

опыта, но всё же прошу, выслушайте меня...), вот моя история:


...Началось всё, наверное в 8ом классе, т.е. 3 года назад...И как бы не было удивительно, старт моей депрессии дала детская обида....
У нас в школе происходил некий урок-конкурс, где каждый ученик мог представить на прослушивание свою любимую группу и, плюсом, рассказать 
о ней...Это теперь я слушаю такие группы, как Depeche Mode; Muse; Placebo; 30 seconds to mars, а в то время я слушал обыкновенную зарубежную
попсу...И у меня была одна любимая группа...И вот, я, 13ти летний пацан, вышел перед полным классом и преподами с обзором группы...
Увы, всем моим одноклассника показалось, что это полная фигня...Ну и покатилось...Оскарбления, насмешки, потом подключились учителя, и вот
так, всеобщими усилиями, они довели меня...Случилось это спустя год...Я перешёл в другую школу, сейчас в ней и учусь...В новом классе не 
лучше, теперь я изгой в другом плане...Слишком примерен для них...И слушаю "заумную" музыку...В классе меня все презирают, и насмехаются...
Но это не всё...Я также ненавижу себя...В плане внешности и всего остального...Плюсом к этому, дома вечные скандалы, мама с бабушкой (отца
у меня нет...) постоянно дерутся...Мама срывает всё зло на мне...Летом даже из за неё получил травму...Первая любовь была безответной,это
тоже меня доводило, но сейчас привык...Правда девушки так и нет...Как и нет хорошего друга в реале, который может выслушать всё...

Мысль о суициде стала для меня обыденной...Я не знаю что делать....Я просто хочу найти нормальное общение....Извините, если отнял у вас
время или отвлёк от дел...Просто мне не к кому обратиться...  :Frown:

----------


## stre10k

чувак, гни свою линию, будь сильнее... *научись отстаивать свою точку зрения*, это пригодится и в будущем, причем ой как пригодится... не подвергайся стереотипам и мнениям толпы, наплюй на них, слушай то, что считаешь нужным не думая, что о тебе скажут по звукам из твоих наушников или с телефона... помни, в любом обществе ты можешь найти единомышленника, каким бы "изгоем" ты там не был.. пусть сначала это будет слабый человек, так воспользуйся им, чтобы пробиться наверх, если хочешь этого конечно (но я так понял что хочешь...)... наверху будет и уважение и почет и девушки и все че захочешь... насчет проблем в семье... у меня похожая тема, только мама с папой ссоряться... когда пытаются сорвать зло на мне, сами получают дозу зла, которую я на них сливаю... 



> Извините, если отнял у вас время или отвлёк от дел


 вот это ошибка... форум по определению такое место, куда занятыми не приходят, а время ему отдают по доброй воле... ну и еще они созданы для того чтобы помогать и быть местом для общения... здесь оно нормальное, как ты хочешь... рассуждай так же и становись жеще... только не переборщи, а то станешь маньяком и жизнь вообще сломается к чертовой бабушке

кстати твой ник как нибудь относится к Тетради смерти?

----------


## Anubis

У меня в школе была чем-то похожая ситуация,вечно ходил в аутсайдерах. Впрочем, на мои музыкальные и пр.  вкусы это не повлияло))) Легче стало классах в 10-11, всякие долбоебы ушли в свои ПТУ, учиться стало полегче и моральная обстановка немного разрядилась. Так что рекомендую подождать, особо не конфликтовать ни с кем, но держать себя независимо  и сдостоинством. Если перспектива волка-одиночки не радует - надо нащупать неформального лидера в классе, такой почти всегда есть и пробовать с ним установить хорошие отношения.

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

> ....Я просто хочу найти нормальное общение....Извините, если отнял у вас
> время или отвлёк от дел...Просто мне не к кому обратиться...


 что-то ты совсем расклеился(, приходи на встречу форума, мы там не вены коллективно режем, а общаемся! а на счет проблем, то, по-моему, еще рановато тебе париться, у многих в жизни после школьных лет - пустота, поступишь в вузик - все встанет на свои места!

----------


## Коба

Осознание мира происходит с 17 до 21 года. Так что пацан, тебе еще рано на петлю лезть... РАно или поздно, но всё равно от этой дряни в голове избавишься, когда повзрослеешь..

----------


## Psalm69

Muse; Placebo; 30 seconds to mars

а вот не надо слушать этих крикливых истеричных эмо-готов )))

послушай группу Beatles, Beach Boys, Love, Doors. мозг на место встанет, нервы успокоются ))) и главное, не надо с кем попало обсуждать свои музыкальные вкусы. у меня мож на работе Верку Сердючку и группу Мираж слушают - что мне из-за этого настроение себе портить что ли? ))))

----------


## Anubis

> Muse; Placebo; 30 seconds to mars
> 
> а вот не надо слушать этих крикливых истеричных эмо-готов )))
> 
> послушай группу Beatles, Beach Boys, Love, Doors. мозг на место встанет, нервы успокоются ))) и главное, не надо с кем попало обсуждать свои музыкальные вкусы. у меня мож на работе Верку Сердючку и группу Мираж слушают - что мне из-за этого настроение себе портить что ли? ))))


 Хе, согласен!!! Вообще музон 60-70-х, арт-рок, психоделика, бит, блюз-рок, на худой конец - диско и пр.  - это вещи, которые незаслуженно забыты зачастую, и могут здорово добавить позитивного умонастроения.

----------


## Светлый Ангел

*L*, а вообще у тебя много друзей?
Например, я понимаю тебя от и до...у меня абсолютно такая же ситуация...Всегда было много друзей и подруг (да и сейчас немало=)), но когда в новый класс попала, все невзлюбили, мол "отличница со всех сторон" и до сих пор я не могу найти с ними общего языка...Соответственно, могу сказать, что я выхода из этой ситуации не нашла...Каждый день скрепя сердце иду в школу и настроение падает мгновенно, но после школы ко мне всегда приходит много друзей (или я к ним=)), которые помогают поднять настроение...Поэтому единственное чего могу тебе посоветовать - это просто не обращать на них внимание, они этого просто недостойны...В конце концов тебе детей с ними не крестить!! поступишь в универ и там будут совсем другие люди, совсем другой круг общения, а все эти "непонимающие" одноклассники отойдут на задний план...Главное продержаться...Тебе ведь последний год остался...

----------


## ProniX

Вот если в 40 лет у человека нет ни друзей, ни любимого дела - это плохо. А в шестнадцать всё даже не начинается, а начинается начинаться. Мне вот в жизни очень помогает любимая работа... А что касается друзей - то их, как пелось в старой песне "не найдёшь в огороде". Друзья проверяются временем, огнём, водой и медными трубами. Возможно, из тех знакомых, которые у тебя уже есть, со временем получатся дорошие друзья?

Пример с музыкой мне вообще напоминает пору моей ранней юности, когда ещё гопники были бескорыстными, т.е. ходили по дворам не с целью стырить денег/мобилу, а банально подраться. Так вот самый популярный вопрос был "Эй ты, какую музыку слушаешь?" ) Причём правильного ответа на этот вопрос не существовало. Поэтому если ты думаешь, что твои проблемы из-за других (одноклассников, родителей, и т.д.) - то это вряд ли. Конечно, некоторым в жизни везёт больше, чем другим. Но таких, чтобы из ряда вон - не бывает. "Волки-одиночки" обычно скатываются к глубокой и продолжительной депрессии. Жаль только, что большинство современных молодёжных компаний обьединены способами безделья, а не какой-то деятельности. Впрочем, всё равно есть из чего выбрать.

Текст, судя по переносам строк, просто откуда-то скопирован, ну да ладно.

----------


## L

> кстати твой ник как нибудь относится к Тетради смерти?


 Естественно...) Обожаю это анимэ...





> что-то ты совсем расклеился(, приходи на встречу форума, мы там не вены коллективно режем, а общаемся! а на счет проблем, то, по-моему, еще рановато тебе париться, у многих в жизни после школьных лет - пустота, поступишь в вузик - все встанет на свои места!


 За приглашение спасибо - выберусь в ближайшее время...А насчёт инста, главное все мозги в кучу собрать и поступить...





> L, а вообще у тебя много друзей?


 Вообще? В реале...Настоящих...Не знаю...Вы не поверите, но после того как я вчера написал свой пост, я познакомился с довольно-таки похожим на себя человеком...Вот в ближайшее время буду присматриваться так сказать...





> Muse; Placebo; 30 seconds to mars
> 
> 
> 
> а вот не надо слушать этих крикливых истеричных эмо-готов )))


 
Хе) Ну в данный момент я стараюсь их как можно меньше слушать - а то окончательно загнусь...Битлов люблю...Щас пытаюсь развеять себя группой ABBA...А вообще я меломан)...




Спасибо всем...Мне действительно стало легче...[/quote]

----------


## L

> Текст, судя по переносам строк, просто откуда-то скопирован, ну да ладно.


 Да, скопирован из блокнота, как это ни банально)

Просто у меня инет отрубился когда я начал писать сообщение, ну и чтобы не терять время (родители опять скандалили), я просто решил набрать текст сначала в блокноте, а потом копирнуть сюда...

----------


## Freezer2007

Набей сволочам морды и всё станет нормально!
- начнут уважать
- будут считатся с твоим мнением,если станеш популярным(то твоё мнение о музыке,внешнем виде и другом может разползтись по школе)
- девчёнки появятся
- самооценка поднимется
Я не думаю что именно эти причины толкают СУ,есть что-то большее.
Мне кажется что таким способом ты избавишся от многих второстепенных причин,и останешся лиш против основной,зная её легче будет решать ,-боротся или уходить.

-на счёт дружбы- понимаю! У меня самого никогда небыло настоящих друзей. Два года назад вроде появилось два человека,но теперь я понимаю что между парнем и девушкой - дружбы быть не может. Одна девчёнка нашла парня и мы почти не видимся, в другую влюбился. В итоге опять без друзей((

----------


## L

> -на счёт дружбы- понимаю! У меня самого никогда небыло настоящих друзей. Два года назад вроде появилось два человека,но теперь я понимаю что между парнем и девушкой - дружбы быть не может. Одна девчёнка нашла парня и мы почти не видимся, в другую влюбился. В итоге опять без друзей((


 
У меня был один друг, но он нашёл себе девушку и забыл про меня...

Слишком много сволочей) Всех не перебить...

----------


## Freezer2007

*L*
*побСлишком много сволочей) Всех не перебить...*
бей одного ,второго, третий начьнёт сомневатся,полезет, побей и его, четвёртый против тебя уже не пойдёт,а будет уважать, школьная жизнь это выживание,в младшей школе,
 --- но можно пойти другим путём, сам им пошёл, дрался ток раз и то без этого можно было спокойно обойтись. Я просто был собой не обращал ни на кого внимания, и всё улеглось, к классу 10-11 дети взрослеют,и относятся по другому. Или  Стань нужный популярным, и сам станеш популярным, или хотяб тогать не будут.

*У меня был один друг, но он нашёл себе девушку и забыл про меня...*  
ну вот, у меня ситуация почти такая же!

----------


## L

Я один раз подрался классе в 7ом...Скажем так проиграл)...С тех пор стараюсь в драки не лезть...

А насчёт быть собой...Надо пробовать...Просто я себя хранически неперевариваю...От зеркала шугаюсь ну и так далее...

----------


## Freezer2007

*L*
Я шугался раньше от фотика,а зеркала я люблю.
Ты имел в виду низкую самооценку? У мя она тож ниже некуда(((
Если тя победили это не значит что ты проиграл, смотря чего ты добивался, будь уверен если ты не начинал убегать, ты в глазах других повысился,даже если они этого не показали.
В драке побеждает тот кто добивается поставленой цели. И очень редко эта цель просто когото побить. Если ты понимаешь что те нечего терять ты бьёшся до победы или отключки, или пока твой противник не прекратит бой это лучший вариант , но и остальные повышают рейтинг.

----------


## NoNaMe

> И вот, я, 13ти летний пацан, вышел перед полным классом и 
> 
> преподами с обзором группы...


 Ниче, я тож от Бритни Спирс одно время тащился.
Если ты людям не нравишься они даже за цвет зубной щетки будут унижать. 
Если нравишься - то будут игнорировать плохое в тебе.
Ты им изначально не нравился и причина не в группе, которую ты слушаешь.

Насчет набить сволочам морды...

*"Слишком много сволочей) Всех не перебить..."* 
Вижу просто не хочешь бить морды. Или отношения с одногрупниками не такие чтоб взять и набить им морды.

Если начал драться дерись насмерть, пока нафиг девки рыдать не начнут и пацаны оттаскивать не соберуться.
И вот что может быть если не будешь драться с гопотой(пусть даже и не с ней) до конца:
1) чел с доброжелательной улыбкой подойдет к тебе, положит руку на шею, скажет "мир","дружба" или еще че-нить. И мертвой хваткой обовьет твою шею своей рукой и начнет душить, исход предрешен, голова закружиться и тебя изобьют.
2) вроде "мир", ты стоишь перед ним, а его дружбан незаметно стоит или подходит сзади и ставит подножку, главный подходит к тебе пожать руку и толкает вперед, ты падаешь, тебя избивают.
3) у каждой гопоты свой коронный номер, например у нашей было коронное проскальзывание руки во время рукопожатия и вывих руки врага.

Если будешь ждать пока тебя начнут бить, тебя 100% побьют. 

Наша гопота была на редкость непробиваемой, бей хоть первым, хоть сдачи давай, хоть на главаря гони бочку все равно тебя потом будут бить, так что, в моем случае кого-то мочить было бесполезно.

Впрочем, если люди нормальные и просто тебя не принимают, то это совсем другое дело. Бить морду им не надо.

Но надо выбрать для себя кем быть. Быть на поводу у публики: в начале будет весело, будешь свой в доску, а под конец поймешь что прожил не свою жизнь(если мозг к тому времени не пропьешь) и тобой управляло общественное мнение. Или быть таким, каким хочешь быть: в начале тебя не будут считать своим, гнать, но под конец ты найдешь верных друзей, если такие будут, и поймешь что прожил СВОЮ жизнь, если поймешь конечно.




> поступишь в вузик - все встанет на свои места!


 Не всегда хороший совет. Я вот поступил, лишился речи, попал в психушку и остался без друзей.




> У меня был один друг, но он нашёл себе девушку и забыл про меня...


 Да и что это за друзья такие, которые ради пилоток продают мужскую дружбу.

----------


## L

> Да и что это за друзья такие, которые ради пилоток продают мужскую дружбу.


 
Да , теперь я понял что это и не друг был...

Насчёт побить , ты прав, я просто этого не хочу...Ну насмехаются, не общаются  со мной - впринципе с ними мне и не надо...Это не является основной причиной...Я уже и не знаю что ей является...Всё в ком накопилось...Но, как я и писал выше, познакомился с одним человеком...Сегодня с ним встретился...Вполне легко общались, даже смеялись...Дай бог (тьфу тьфу тьфу чтоб не сглазить) чтобы мы с ним норм друзьями стали...

P.S. Вопрос не по теме...А у вас встречи проходят только когда весь форум собирается, или как?...Сори за оффтоп...

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

Ох) много всего написано уже другими форумчанами, и всё по делу=))

Отпишусь по поводу двух аспектов:
-насчет внешности. Можешь не беспокоиться по этому поводу. Тренажерки, гигиеническая косметика, постоянный уход - только выдели время=)
-ссоры родственников. Понимаю тебя полностью. Ведь ты воспринимаешь это как часть своего мирка, и очень не по себе, когда в твоем мире что-то не так. Не заморачивайся на этом. Само собой придется научиться терпеть эти оры и пр, но терпение, оно всегда пригодится.

----------


## L

> -ссоры родственников. Понимаю тебя полностью. Ведь ты воспринимаешь это как часть своего мирка, и очень не по себе, когда в твоем мире что-то не так. Не заморачивайся на этом. Само собой придется научиться терпеть эти оры и пр, но терпение,


 
Терпение имеет такое свойство заканчиваться...

З.Ы. За аватарку респект)

----------


## L

> -насчет внешности. Можешь не беспокоиться по этому поводу. Тренажерки, гигиеническая косметика, постоянный уход - только выдели время=)


 
у меня щас всё повёрнуто на подготовке к ВУЗу...Да и потом трудно найти мето где с меня можно футболку содрать)...

----------


## stre10k

правильно, убей себя вузом... серьезно... сам через это прошел - МФТИ... щас еще хуже... но, погружаясь в учебу, отхтодишь ото всего... плюнь на стереотипы, еще раз говорю

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

> Сообщение от Бритни Булгакова
> 
> -ссоры родственников. Понимаю тебя полностью. Ведь ты воспринимаешь это как часть своего мирка, и очень не по себе, когда в твоем мире что-то не так. Не заморачивайся на этом. Само собой придется научиться терпеть эти оры и пр, но терпение,
> 
> 
>  
> Терпение имеет такое свойство заканчиваться...
> 
> З.Ы. За аватарку респект)


 Я чес говоря, потом стала воспринимать своих как пару сожителей, вечно ссорящихся...+)

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

> у меня щас всё повёрнуто на подготовке к ВУЗу...Да и потом трудно найти мето где с меня можно футболку содрать)...


 всегда есть дом=) основное и фундаментальное можно делать дома)

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

Согласна с *stre10k*. Окунаясь с головой в какую-либо сферу не до всего прочего сразу.

----------


## Laski_Fra_Gaeli

*L*

прикинула список твоих интересов...а пообщаться пока виртуально с единомышленниками?
Аниме сейчас стало ооочень популярно, даже меня в это дело втянули
а учеба, как ни говорят, может и втянет, но подобное однообразие вскоре убивать начнет

----------


## bugfly

*L*  Заведите себе "идиотскую" привычку радоваться неудачам. Это из Трансферинга, мне помогло.

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

> *L*  Заведите себе "идиотскую" привычку радоваться неудачам. Это из Трансферинга, мне помогло.


 Хе, и мне тоже. Вот, уже двум помогло =)

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

> Ниче, я тож от Бритни Спирс одно время тащился


  :Big Grin:   (простите, не удержаласт и отошла от темы :roll: )

----------


## Scream

> Muse; Placebo; 30 seconds to mars
> 
> а вот не надо слушать этих крикливых истеричных эмо-готов )))
> 
> послушай группу Beatles, Beach Boys, Love, Doors. мозг на место встанет, нервы успокоются ))) и главное, не надо с кем попало обсуждать свои музыкальные вкусы. у меня мож на работе Верку Сердючку и группу Мираж слушают - что мне из-за этого настроение себе портить что ли? ))))


 Это вообщето далеко не эмо-готы, так только говорят пионерия всякая...

это отличная музыка, так же к этим групам можно смело прибавить Radiohead, Coldplay, Death in Vegas

а из 60-х ещё кдевые Doors

а для автора темы...

все пройдет...

----------


## Laski_Fra_Gaeli

*bugfly*
*Бритни Булгакова*

ага, вот и дорадуешься ты этим неудачам... что они, пройдут от этого, что-ли... надоест же..

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

*Laski_Fra_Gaeli*, ну это не просто тупое радужное выражение радости неудачам, а целая система.
Ко мне таковое пришло через слезы, сопли, истерики, депрессии и пр. Зато теперь действует теперь без сбоев и надежно. Хотя со стороны кажется абсурдным.

----------


## bugfly

*Laski_Fra_Gaeli*  Дя, ещё какая система, я, например, про неё из книжек узнал. Даже тему открыл, воть http://www.suicide-forum.com/viewtopic.php?t=955
Почитай, я там в первом посте дал ссылки на сайт автора и книжки.
Чтобы это (то о чём говорим) очень хорошо использовать, нужно три первые книжки прочесть, инфы предостаточно.

----------


## Laski_Fra_Gaeli

*Бритни Булгакова*
тогда это можно назвать, как адекватное восприятие всего, что предоставляет жизнь.  :?  
В конце концов, слезы, депресси и пр. - также не излишне  :wink:

----------


## Laski_Fra_Gaeli

*bugfly*
читаю первую книгу, кстати говоря. 
не могу быть точно уверенной ,на самом деле, просто в одной из предпоставленных теорий, надеюсь, желание прочесть следующие две не отпадет  :Smile:

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

*Laski_Fra_Gaeli*, в том-то и дело, что депрессии и слезы теперб в прошлом после этого метода :wink: )

----------


## L

Laski_Fra_Gaeli

Единомышленников в реале (по крайней мере в моей подмосковной деревушке) практически нет...Просто как бы сказать...Мне нравятся в принципе много вещей...Не одно анимэ, и не одна музыка...А все, кого я встречал любили только что то одно...Вот так...


Насчёт радоваться неудачам) Меня это улыбнуло...
Представьте себе, сидишь в школе к примеру и тупо ржёшь над каким то промахом...Так быстрее , чем от попытки су в дурдом попадешь))

Не знаю я...Сейчас вот жду концерта Muse в Москве...А что дальше...хз...

----------


## Laski_Fra_Gaeli

*L*
ну и что, что нравилось только одно? ты тоже идеалов среди людей не ищи. Если под тебя не подстраиваются, попробуй в первое время то, от чего нас конечно отговаривают, так как считают это неправильным, - подстройся под других. Поинтересуйся, что слушают они, чем увлекаются. Прикинь по их вкусам, хотел ли ты бы вообще общаться с такими людьми.
Ну и разделять круг общения по вкусам, это я конечно малек неправильно сказала. Будь проще по отношению к жизни, к людям. И тогда к тебе потянутся  :Smile:

----------


## L

Laski_Fra_Gaeli

Ты не правильно поняла...

Я не ищу идеалов, всё фишка в том что я подстраиваюс под них, узнаю что им нравится и так далее, уважаю что они слушают, чем занимаются, но в ответ такого не получаю....

Как то глупо уважать человека и все его интересы, который орёт на тебя что то вроде "А , Мьюз говно, они как будто ноют , а не поют...". Ну и всё в таком духе...

----------


## Laski_Fra_Gaeli

*L*
получается, что ты не подстраиваешься и уважаешь,  а становишься под их гребенку. 
если дело так обстоит - скажи прямо: "Какого черта, твой крик не изменит мою позицию!"
нахами свысока

----------


## L

Laski_Fra_Gaeli

Вот ещё и в этом проблема...
Если меня люди доводят, я так хамлю (в основном без мата), что их это цепляет слишком...Просто поворачиваю их недостатки против них...И из-за этого, из за моего длиииинного языка, мириться никто не хочет)...Ладно, это полбеды...Я же не просто так хамил им...

----------


## Laski_Fra_Gaeli

*L*
если бы я имела твои качества. я бы с удовольсьвтем нахамила тем, кому уже так давно мечтаю высказать все в лицо.  Твой "недостаток" в какой-то мере и есть плюс. Просто недоразвитый  :Smile: 
А вообще конечно не могу назвать твои проблемы "мелочными", но это подобные школьные отношения  - у большинства налаогичные. в ВУЗе все будет по-другому, уверяю

----------


## L

Laski_Fra_Gaeli

Уже месяц езжу на курсы...И понять не  могу...Толи там все такие загнанные как я , толи ещё хз что...Все молчат и никто не общается))

Одно воодушевляет, за столом в аудитории где я сижу , нарисован никто иной как L) Тобишь моё место хе))

Мои проблемы и есть мелочи, которые скопились....Мелочи и обиды...Вот и всё...
Но каждому , как говорится , достаточно своего...
И при этом я согласен, что мои проблемы, по сравнению с многими другими - просто требуха...

----------


## Laski_Fra_Gaeli

*L*
насчет того, что каждому своиего хватает - твоя правда...
ну на курсах-то да..а вот когда начнется святая институская жииизнь...охохо-хо держись :Smile:

----------


## bugfly

*Laski_Fra_Gaeli*  Чего зря расстраиваешь, институтская жизнь - это не только сессии, а ещё и отмечания сданного гемороя: пьянки, гулянки, посиделки, переспалки и т.д. Вообщем много чего интересного. Самое лучьшее время в жизни я бы сказал.
А потом, кто хотябы средненько учится и всё сдаёт - никаких проблем не имеет, а только одни положительные стороны. Вообщем, напрягаться ненадо, нужно учиться так чтобы без гемороев сдавалось. Остальное (всё что сверх этого) - лишьнее. От таких излишеств будет одно ботанство и не заметишь всех прелестей институтской жизни.

----------


## Laski_Fra_Gaeli

*bugfly*
я это и имела ввиду :Smile:  здоровая, активная занятая жизнь. чего еще надо? :Smile:

----------


## L

Ну не знаю...Я у 4рокурсников в инсте спрашивал...Они сказали что в этом инсте нет никакой халявы ну и тд...ммм...

----------


## Laski_Fra_Gaeli

*L*
ну правильно, халявы не будет. но +новые знакомства+интересная жизнь (занятая), повторюсь...

----------


## NoNaMe

А у мну наоборот в инсте самое говно началось.

----------


## L

Мммм...Даже странно...Вроде убедили) Впринципе то, что я теряю...подожду ещё год...если ничего не изменится - вот тогда и начну паниковать...мммм...Ну не знаю знаю) Спасибо вам огромное , конечно) Надо подумать над всем вышесказанным...Спасибо)...Завтра отпишусь, что именно надумал...

----------


## L

> А у мну наоборот в инсте самое говно началось.


 
Вот и у меня о таком мысль была...Хм...Ладно...Удаляюсь в раздумья..

----------


## Laski_Fra_Gaeli

*L*
давай.
только скажу сразу - вредно в себе копаться, смотри. не выберешься потом из этих "копаний"

----------


## L

Laski_Fra_Gaeli

В последнее время ежеминутно и ежедневно этим занимаюсь...

----------


## Laski_Fra_Gaeli

*L*
Прости за резкость: а толку-то?

Где результат?

----------


## bugfly

> Ну не знаю...Я у 4рокурсников в инсте спрашивал...Они сказали что в этом инсте нет никакой халявы ну и тд...ммм...


 Какой инст кстати? И, вообще забей, все они засранцы загруженные, только о геморойных сторонах вещают.
Лично я вот с удовольствием ещё раз пошёл бы на дневное, я даже знаю чего я изучать хочу, "гидроаэродинамику" в МАИ, просто понимание того что тебе нужно немного позже приходит, вот и ко мне пришло, но несудьба пока, на дневное никак.
Это я ктому чтобы ты не вёлся на разные доводы о том что учиться надо на отлично, а то как потом работать будешь, давай мол грузись и вызубривай... Типичный гон системы, а потом как выпустишься, так тебя нигде по специальности не берут, и зачем мучился, а всё потому что преподы, молотком им по башке за это дать, практикуют такой способ обучения - запугать, чтобы все от страха лучьше учились. А реально работать можно только по тому направлению которое тебе нарвится, но найдёшь его не сразу, позже...
Так что на получении первого высшего не заморачивайся, если твоё, ты и так на 5 учиться будешь и всё что тебе надо поймёшь, а если не твоё со временем поймёшь и сам освоишь, вообще сейчас 70% людей работают не по своей специальности, так что расслабься и учись в своё удовольствие.

----------


## Anubis

Ежели учиться и потом рабоать не по специальности, то можешь обрадоваться - ты пустил 5 лет жизни псу под хвост)) bugfly, вредные рекомендации даешь))) Вот так чел расслабиться, вылетит из ВУЗа  и в армию загремит или пойдет на "элитную" работу  - гавно затирать в в Макдаке, рекламный "бутерброд" носить итп. В ВУЗе ты приобретаешь профессию и связи, которые тебя потом кормить будут! Это осознать надо, иначе  не надо трать время на получение в/о неизвестно зачем...чтобы бухать и играть в КВН?)))

----------


## bugfly

*Anubis*  Ну нескажи что вредные, я и не говорил расслабляться, всё прогуливать и вылетать, я сказал держаться на уровне, чтоб без гемороев сдавать, но и не переусердствовать, чтоб от ботанистости не сдохнуть.
Потом такие, как ты имеешь ввиду, связи люди приобретают в Кембридже, Сарбонне, Оксфорде, а у нас нет таких уж элитных мест со связями, ну кроме МГИМО и МГУ, разъве что, а в обычных вузах все такие же как и ты, потом все как и ты будут жопу рвя искать работу, и никто тебе не поможет, потому что сам такойже непристроенный, о каких ты связях?  :Big Grin:  Ну потом, много времени спустя, появляются какие-то предложения, общие дела, но это потом...
Кстати с высшим в Мак-Срак работать уже не пойдёшь, в любом случае можешь получить самую распространённую сейчас среди выпускников профессию - "Менеджер по продаже чего-то".
А вот во время бухаловок-то какраз связи и заводятся...  :Big Grin:  
Ну а если про обучение, вот скажи честно, какой процент знаний, полученных в вузе вы используете на работе?
Я вот, всё что применяю на работе изучал сам и никакого кроме общеознакомительного отношения это к заниям вуза не имеет...
Так что я бы сказал что в вузе нужно просто быть на каждой лекции, слушать, записывать, но не заморачиваться и этого хватит для сдачи.
Вот!  :Big Grin:

----------


## taggart

> Потом такие, как ты имеешь ввиду, связи люди приобретают в Кембридже, Сарбонне, Оксфорде, а у нас нет таких уж элитных мест со связями, ну кроме МГИМО и МГУ, разъве что, а в обычных вузах все такие же как и ты, потом все как и ты будут жопу рвя искать работу, и никто тебе не поможет, потому что сам такойже непристроенный, о каких ты связях?  Ну потом, много времени спустя, появляются какие-то предложения, общие дела, но это потом...


 Мой ближайший родственник (не хочу конкретизировать, по понятным причинам) учился в одной группе с нашим экс-премьером Ф. Опять же никакой конкретики и объяснений на пальцах не будет, одно скажу - не МГИМО и не МГУ.  

Естественно это "потом..", но потом как известно начинается-то сейчас. Так что...)




> Ну а если про обучение, вот скажи честно, какой процент знаний, полученных в вузе вы используете на работе? 
> Я вот, всё что применяю на работе изучал сам и никакого кроме общеознакомительного отношения это к заниям вуза не имеет...


 Да это-то всё так.. Я вообще ВО не имею, имею ~80K$/год. НО, отсутствие корочки меня перманентно несколько беспокоит. Без ВО (хоть какого-то) развитие и рост доходов в тот или иной момент упрется в потолок, причем весьма не высокий. Это как вод.права - ты можешь иметь сколь угодно большой стаж и сколь угодно хорошо водить, но без бумажки - далеко не уедешь.

----------


## bugfly

*taggart*  Ну нескажи, это у тебя комплекс диплома, только он тебя держит. А потом ~6K$/мес - это офигеть прикольно. Главное чтобы работа нравилась, это по-моему самое сложное и важное.

----------


## taggart

*bugfly*, та нет, на ВУЗ я сам забил по собственному желанию. А вот осознание нужности пришло значительно позже.

А насчет что много, а что мало.. Всё в сравнении и у всех свои амбиции/поттребности/цели.

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

> Потом такие, как ты имеешь ввиду, связи люди приобретают в Кембридже, Сарбонне, Оксфорде, а у нас нет таких уж элитных мест со связями, ну кроме МГИМО и МГУ, разъве что, а в обычных вузах все такие же как и ты, потом все как и ты будут жопу рвя искать работу, и никто тебе не поможет, потому что сам такойже непристроенный, о каких ты связях?


 У меня маленький город и скромный вуз, я на последнем курсе, зимой защита, установились связи со многими людьми, предпринимателями, городской администрацией. Я не ботан, учусь на 3 и 4. Но как то связи установились. Сейчас иногда информацию раньше журналистов узнаю.

----------


## L

Я в МЭИ езжу на курсы...Типо программером буду...

----------


## stre10k

это в каком-то плане выход... норм, учись

----------


## bugfly

*L*  МЭИ - это охрененно классный вуз, регистрируйся на всяких форумах МЭИ (неофициальных) и потом будешь скачивать халяву (лабы, билеты, ответы на билеты, выполненные д/з)   :Big Grin:  потом очень пригодится...

----------


## Pain

Какже мне вам доказать, что проблемы которые существуют в 16 лет, в 26 выглядят полным идиотизмом... И с возрастом проблемы в общение с девушками (с противоположным полом) перестают существовать... А от настоящих друзей толку мало, с ними можно напиться в хлам, но, ИМХО, рассказывать о том, что с тобой творится -  всё равно не станешь... Ибо они (верные друзья) начинают шарахаться даже от половины сказанного...  У меня  есть человек с которым я дружу  больше 20 лет - но я её иногда не понимаю, впрочем, как и она меня не поймёт никогда....

----------


## taggart

> Какже мне вам доказать, что проблемы которые существуют в 16 лет, в 26 выглядят полным идиотизмом...


 Угу.. в общем-то так оно всегда и будет, по наростающей. Но, согласись, в ~16 лет ведь не хотелось, что бы доказали. И не верелось, хоть убей, что проблемы-то фигня, а? ;)




> с ними можно напиться в хлам, но, ИМХО, рассказывать о том, что с тобой творится - всё равно не станешь...


 Не угу.. но спорить не стану, это очень индивидуальная "весчь".

----------


## GanibaL

Аааа, мужик, слыш, твои одноклассники называют DP и Placebo заумной музыкой? )))   Они что, Катю Огонёк слушают?)))  И не надо ни под кого подстраиваться, как тебе тут кто-то советовал. Либо ты есть такой, какой ты есть; либо ты есть дерьмо, которое пытается под кого-то подстраиваться. Если ты не можешь найти общего языка с одноклассниками - значит не тот контингент(правильно написал слово?).
   В следующий раз, если тебе кто-то скажет, что твоя музыка отстой - скажи что она оху*тельная! Тоже мне, критики нашлись. 
*Pain*, проблемы с противоположным полом не зависят от возраста. Они зависят от опыта общения с этим самым противоположным полом. Ну и от личных качеств человека: как внутренних, так и внешних. Так что не надо все упрощать.

----------


## L

> Аааа, мужик, слыш, твои одноклассники называют DP и Placebo заумной музыкой? )))   Они что, Катю Огонёк слушают?)))  И не надо ни под кого подстраиваться, как тебе тут кто-то советовал. Либо ты есть такой, какой ты есть; либо ты есть дерьмо, которое пытается под кого-то подстраиваться. Если ты не можешь найти общего языка с одноклассниками - значит не тот контингент(правильно написал слово?).
> 
>    В следующий раз, если тебе кто-то скажет, что твоя музыка отстой - скажи что она оху*тельная! Тоже мне, критики нашлись. 
> 
>     Pain, проблемы с противоположным полом не зависят от возраста. Они зависят от опыта общения с этим самым противоположным полом. Ну и от личных качеств человека: как внутренних, так и внешних. Так что не надо все упрощать.


 
Респект) Не Катю Огонёк, Они дешёвые реперы)




> Какже мне вам доказать, что проблемы которые существуют в 16 лет, в 26 выглядят полным идиотизмом... И с возрастом проблемы в общение с девушками (с противоположным полом) перестают существовать... А от настоящих друзей толку мало, с ними можно напиться в хлам, но, ИМХО, рассказывать о том, что с тобой творится -  всё равно не станешь... Ибо они (верные друзья) начинают шарахаться даже от половины сказанного...  У меня  есть человек с которым я дружу  больше 20 лет - но я её иногда не понимаю, впрочем, как и она меня не поймёт никогда....


 
Знаете, если я доживу до вашего возраста, то может буду рассуждать так же...Но вообще я считаю, что люди должны подходить к проблемам (покрайней мере близких) независимо от возраста...
Трындить "Ты 16. Ты мелочь, всё ещё будет"  каждый способен...А вот привести аргументы нет...

----------


## taggart

> Трындить "Ты 16. Ты мелочь, всё ещё будет" каждый способен...А вот привести аргументы нет...


 Ха-ха. Да если бы были аргументы к которым большинство людей были бы восприимчивы в ~16 лет - это бы решило один из самых интересных парадоксов человечества. Кратко он звучит _примерно_ так - "в 16(18) родители были такими идиотами, а когда мне стало 20 - они вдруг резко поумнели"(с).

----------


## L

> "в 16(18) родители были такими идиотами, а когда мне стало 20 - они вдруг резко поумнели"(с).


 
продолжу

"...Вдруг резко поумнели, потому что я сьехал в другую квартиру...."

----------


## NoNaMe

Охото выходить из нежелательного состояния здесь и сейчас, а не через несколько лет. Видимо поэтому и выбирают суицид, бухло, наркоту. Другого выхода, наиболее эффективного, не видно.



> Да если бы были аргументы к которым большинство людей были бы восприимчивы в ~16 лет - это бы решило один из самых интересных парадоксов человечества.


 А если найду?
Я думаю что есть выход.

----------


## L

> Охото выходить из нежелательного состояния здесь и сейчас, а не через несколько лет.


 
В точку...Благодарю...

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

> Какже мне вам доказать, что проблемы которые существуют в 16 лет, в 26 выглядят полным идиотизмом...


 *Pain,* а зачем тебе вообще это доказывать? Мне кажется у всех бывают проблемы с пртивоположным полом в юном возрасте, да даже и не в юном. Чем сильнее испытываешь чувства к человеку, тем сложнее к нему подйти, даже просто заговорить. 




> Ибо они (верные друзья) начинают шарахаться даже от половины сказанного... У меня есть человек с которым я дружу больше 20 лет - но я её иногда не понимаю, впрочем, как и она меня не поймёт никогда....


 Значит это не друзья, а так, знакомые. У меня друзья могут говорить про свои проблемы, а я их вслушаю и что нибудь посоветую.

----------


## L

Блин...Каждый день льют дожди...А тут к прочей радости, родаки нашли  мой дневник....Ппц что  было дома...Они даже не поняли...Тупо орали что это всё интернет....

----------


## BlackBlood

> Блин...Каждый день льют дожди...А тут к прочей радости, родаки нашли  мой дневник....Ппц что  было дома...Они даже не поняли...Тупо орали что это всё интернет....


 ууу дневник это гемор) да и хранить его надо как " Терадь смерти" ну ты понял про что я :wink:

----------


## Beata

Мне кажется в 16 надо прятать глубоко под подушку свой дневник и свои мысли. Встретится человек, который обязательно поймет. А распыляться не стоит, жизнь слишком коротка, чтобы бездействовать. Хотя я сама не могу взять себя в руки и начать что-то делать...

----------


## L

> Мне кажется в 16 надо прятать глубоко под подушку свой дневник и свои мысли. Встретится человек, который обязательно поймет


 



> ууу дневник это гемор) да и хранить его надо как " Терадь смерти" ну ты понял про что я


 

Так прятал...Из портмонэ вытащил всё что касалось дисков...Положил туда дневник и ручку...На молнию...Минизамок и на полку в третий ряд книг...(тот что у стенки)...А им энциклопедию приспичило почитать (впервые за моё существование...) Хотя может они наркоту искали...Или ещё чё...Просто у меня видон щас...Мешки под глазами, красные опухшие глаза...хм..не знаю...

----------


## fallen_angel

Не вхожу в команду отговорщиков и сочувствующих, но выскажусь:

Помни, что Ты никогда не поймешь родителей, пока сам не окажешься в их шкуре.

Музыка - это то, что должно действительно нравиться и цеплять душу. Полно долбоебов с майками "Я люблю тяжелую музыку", которые хотят просто выебнуться.

16, 17, 40 лет - взгляды меняются, основа остается. Возраст не имеет значения

Настоящих друзей не видел, это частенько красивые слова. Ты сам - свой лучший друг. Девушки изменяют, деньги имеют свойство заканчиваться и только ты можешь помочь себе сам. 
Мы находим там, где и не думали искать.

Успехов, Саёнара .

----------


## Betta

Ты знаешь мне тоже 16.На данный момент у меня да есть один лучший друг-но вижу я его не часто,тк переехала в другой город.Сейчас одиночество мне в новинку и поэтому оно мне нравиться.
Насчет музыки-это вообще бред...как говориться на вкус и цвет товарищей нет.
Непонимание родителей?Знаешь они наверно чтото даже понимают,но не хотят чтоб ты взрослел,они хотят тебя видеть всегда своим маленьким ребеночком.А не вырастающего подростка в зрослого мужчину.



> P.S. Вопрос не по теме...А у вас встречи проходят только когда весь форум собирается, или как?...Сори за оффтоп...


 Ну встречаемся почти каждую неделю,заходи в тему "ты не один"

----------


## L

> Непонимание родителей?Знаешь они наверно чтото даже понимают,но не хотят чтоб ты взрослел,они хотят тебя видеть всегда своим маленьким ребеночком.А не вырастающего подростка в зрослого мужчину.


 
Но блин...Я конечно это понимаю...Но это вряд ли причина для скандалов...Я вроде в загулы не ухожу...Так...Один раз из дома сбежал и всё...

----------


## Betta

Да при чем тут загулы?Как раз наоборот,то что ты уже начинаешь задумываться над какими то серьезными вещами,кроме учебы и тп.А они не хотят отпускать от себя ребенка и пытаются затворить его в стенах дома...ну не знаю такое часто случается особено , если ты единственный ребенок в семье(мне то в этом повезло,я третья и уже живу без них).Может конечно к тебе и твоим предкам это не относться.

----------


## L

Ой ну не знаю...Орать через день "Ты тупой ублюдок, тебе место у параши..." и всё в таком духе, из за того что считают маленьким? Извращённые у них мозги...Хотя им всё таки будет больно если я исчезну...Хотя мне сейчас тоже больно =\

----------


## L

Нет вот скажите...Чисто интетесно...

Сегодня забыл зонт, и из школы шёл под дождём...Естественно промок....
Так мамаша пришла на обед и начала орать, цитирую ДОСЛОВНО
(мат присутствовал в диалоге) : "Урод, *ля, Есть урод! Всё, больше ты в институт не ездиешь, и них*я ты никуда не поступишь - мозгов нет. Долбо*б!"

И это у них любовь такая?....Пиз*ец товарищи....Я тогда Анастасия Волочкова...

----------


## gopa

Не парься они тебя любят. Предки всё таки, пускай орут мимо ушей пропускай. Скажи им да я долбоёб, дальше что? Приди домой часа в 3 ночи без предупреждения, пускай понервничают. Только приготовься к тому что они тебя будут лупить и материть, раз у тебя такие предки. Попробуй пару раз учёбу пропустить скажи им с наглой мордой, не хочу учится ЗАЕБАЛО. Прям так и говори, не стесняйся и уходи гулять, одного раза достаточно будет, а то выгонят нах с учёбы.
Попроси чё-нить что тебе надо купить подороже, прям лезь и грузи их грузи, проси денег. Как только будут тебя пилить, сразу контор атакой хочу и прям список что ты любишь жрать, хочу гулять, хочу купить то-то и то-то. Потом говори хочу учится, потом через недельку да пошла это учёба куда подальше, сбивай их с толку. Пусть у них крыша чутка съедет от тебя. Сам понимаешь они на тебя вдвойне насядут, но зато будут знать что ты тоже можешь выкинуть. Как только начнут орать, СРАЗУ, ТУТ ЖЕ СВАЛИВАЙ КУДА-НИБУДЬ ХОТЬ В ТУАЛЕТ. Если даже в туалете начнут доставать, сразу на улицу пулей в любую погоду, будь неуловим. Пускай даже это будет скандал в два часа ночи, если отпускать не будут, всё равно сваливай, пускай даже на тебя хоть прыгают. Только конечно воровать и крушить всё на лево и направо не стоит. В общении если будут перегибать проси помочь с учёбой и главное приставай когда они будут заняты. И прям ходи за ними грузи их грузи. Пили их так же как они тебя пилят, только в других вариантах и старайся что бы они не могли спокойно от тебя отдохнуть. Глядишь отвалят.

----------


## Betta

*gopa*
Че то это по мне както уж через чур,по мне так надо как то более гумано что ли...

----------


## Lil' and crazzy

очень очень понимаю..сама младшие классы ходила в изгоях...все обзывались..и друзей не было...постоянно плакала....а теперь...нет, класс изменился..я научилась давать отпор...я не дралась, но теперь могу больно обидеть словом или подшутить над обидчиком...(кстати тож выход научись и ты так делать) я просто теперь стараюсь не давать повода об себя ноги всяким ублюдкам вытирать...
а насчет зеркала..подстригись,сходи на чистку лица крем какой нить купи в конце концов просто начни ухаживать за собой) авось и полюбишь себя)))

----------


## Lil' and crazzy

очень очень понимаю..сама младшие классы ходила в изгоях...все обзывались..и друзей не было...постоянно плакала....а теперь...нет, класс изменился..я научилась давать отпор...я не дралась, но теперь могу больно обидеть словом или подшутить над обидчиком...(кстати тож выход научись и ты так делать) я просто теперь стараюсь не давать повода об себя ноги всяким ублюдкам вытирать...
а насчет зеркала..подстригись,сходи на чистку лица крем какой нить купи в конце концов просто начни ухаживать за собой) авось и полюбишь себя)))

----------


## L

Я полюблю себя только тогда, когда меня кто то полюбит)...
А насчёт гуманности, с моими предками это вряд ли выйдет...

gopa прав...Им нужно показать что я уже не 5ти летний мальчик...

----------


## L

Мда...Я теперь точно понимаю стрелка....

Я тоже ненавижу свою мать....(да я скот...)....

Она в субботу едет расторгать договор в институт...Дабы вернуть деньги за курсы....


Я её ненавижу теперь больше всего...Если она действительно это сделает - всё будет загубленно....И вообще никакого смысла в существовании не будет...
Я наверное вас уже достал.....

----------


## gopa

Пускай едет, всё что она скажет и сделает может быть использовано против неё в суде   :Smile:  Если серьёзно, допустим у тебя нет отмазы от армии и всё совсем плохо то какие у неё на тебя планы? Спроси.

----------


## gopa

В общем она играет на опережение, с агрессивными действиями надо тогда повременить пока твоё будущее в норму не придёт, хоть в какую-то.

----------


## stre10k

это у нее аффект, тяни время как можешь, она должна передумать...

----------


## L

> это у нее аффект, тяни время как можешь, она должна передумать...


 

у неё каждый день, после работы состояние аффекта...Надоело уже...=\...Эх...вроде в доме тишина....

----------


## L

Я тут так подумал...Есть одно событие, которое может всё изменить...всю неделю к этому шло, но сейчас судя по всему очередной облом....Вообщем если за выходные это событие не произойдёт, то предположительно во вторник я уйду из этого мира...

----------


## Betta

А может не стоит торопить событя?
Хотя это твой выбор...

----------


## L

> А может не стоит торопить событя?
> 
> Хотя это твой выбор...


 

Я всю неделю жил надеждой....Остатками надежды , что были во мне...Но к назначенному времени всё обломалось....16 октября у меня в дневнике уже 2 недели где - то записанно....Думал что что-то изменится....Нифига....

----------


## Betta

А зачем ждать, ты попробуй както действовать,чтоб что то изменить.Всеми доступными тепе способами

----------


## L

Действовал...Я просто не хочу всего рассказывать...

----------


## Betta

Я и не прошу.Просто наверняка есть выход.Просто возможно ты устал его искать.

----------


## L

не знаю...уже ничего не знаю...

----------


## NoNaMe

*L*
я тоже, чувак, я тоже

----------


## L

Блин...Хочется выйти на улицу  и кричать....Кричать, что есть сил....Как же больно....

----------


## Laski_Fra_Gaeli

*L*
дурак ты, сам же себе хуже делаешь, и только лишь.
наверняка у тебя есть что-то определенное и конкретное.
выложи себя в стихах, плевать, хорошие они будут или плохие. уверяю, многи пишут, потому что НАДО выбираться из меланхолии

----------


## L

Вроде это событие произошло...Так что 16ое отпадает...

Открою завесу тайны, это - любовь...

----------


## L

Был позавчера на концерте Muse в Лужниках... 2 часа счастья, слёзы под unintended и muscle museum...Это время пролетело как одна минута...Денег как всегда не хватило, было очень обидно что футболки не досталось, и что афтограф сессии не было...Убедился что Мэтью (солист) - Бог...
Но сейчас какое то странное чувство...Дико хочется ещё, и почему то убитое состояние...Меня впринципе всегда их песни добивали, но так впервые....Наверное из за того что было как то странно видить их так близко...Не знаю...Может кто подскажет что это за чувство =\ . Просто ощущаю себя ещё хуже чем было....

----------


## Laski_Fra_Gaeli

да, знакомо, когда музыка еще боьше душу выжимает. на музыке много что строится, особенно в меланхоличном состоянии, как будто назло еще больше, как лезвием по стеклу

----------


## L

> да, знакомо, когда музыка еще боьше душу выжимает. на музыке много что строится, особенно в меланхоличном состоянии, как будто назло еще больше, как лезвием по стеклу


 
Ну к этому я уже привык....Просто....
Как бы обьяснить.....
Это была моя мечта,  побывать на этом концерте....
Она сбылась....Но счастья почему то нет.....Тупо хреново от того что кончилось....А ждать ещё 5 лет как то не очень хочется....Ладно....Тут и без этого хватает...

----------


## L

Взгляни на мир 
И на себя: 
Как много боли. 
Растет любовь к ней, 
Как новорожденный, 
Хотя и скрыть стараешься ее... 

Ты видел много, слишком много 
Но слишком молод, молод: 
Ни у кого здесь нет души... 

И нет надежды, странник, 
Расстояние от дома твоего 
Не измерять привычной мерой. 
Где твои страданья? 
Тебе не повернуть то время вспять. 

Ты злишься, 
Тебя не остановить. 


И разрушение, и хаос – 
Вот реальность. 
Последний шанс – впустую. 
Не уйти. 
Скажи хоть слово, с кем ты? 
С ними, с нами? Я больше не могу 
Терпеть. Прости…

----------


## Betta

> Это была моя мечта, побывать на этом концерте....


 Вот имено мечта , когда она сбывается все не так хорошо как представлял, по этому то и радости особой нет...

----------


## L

> Вот имено мечта , когда она сбывается все не так хорошо как представлял, по этому то и радости особой нет...


 
Именно...Теперь как то пусто...Живу остатками впечатлений...

----------


## Betta

Намечтай себе чего нибудь новенького :Wink:

----------


## Br.TORCZ

Мне помнится в возрасте 14ти лет квасили мордень..за то,что я ходил в майке Металика  :Smile:  Просто с возрастом улетучивается это желание разделять людей.. панки рокеры там эмо хренемо и тд. Как-то это уходит.Начинаются новые заботы и проблемы. Новых знакомств можно даже через инет нашарить.Негатив послать нах.. если задирает кто..стоит просто набить одному из них морду.Действенно  :Smile:  .. Просто подойти и разбить хлебальник. Это срабатывает безотказно ) При том разбить лучше так,чтобы сначала в дичку,а потом ещё с ноги добавить. Сразу у всех желание отпадает связываться) Да и музыка это вообще..какое кому дело. Захочу блин Моисеева буду слушать.Кого е? в очередь  :Smile:

----------


## L

Хм.. :roll:

----------


## spider

может, не по теме, просто вспомнилось: когда лежала в дурке, один молодой человек назвал меня "человек-зажигалка". Я думаю, многие здесь "люди-зажигалки", в т.ч. и L: огонь - иногда, остальное время - прозрачная жидкость внутри пластмассы.

----------


## L

Скоро и я в дурку свалю...Только меня там назовут Конченным Мьюзером)...

----------


## spider

Будда, что кокретно Вы имели ввиду? :shock:

----------


## L

Никто не подскажет сколько стоит грамм героина и сколько его нужно дабы уйти во тьму и покой?  :?:

----------


## Висельник

*L*,парень,а ты не хочешь научиться вести себя как мужчина?Кулаки в ход пустить?Надо,конечно,набрать мышцы,если нет,выучить пару вещей...Да,возможно,первый-третий раз изобьют тебя.
Но.Когда ты сможешь отметелить одного из тех,кто тебя обижал,пусть и не самого сильного,пусть может и не совсем честно-тебя зауважают...И девушки присматриваться начнут.
У меня тоже в школе ситуация такая была...Так я,помню,однажды набрался храбрости,когда один чувак меня обсирал...Два удара-он лежал.Я поставил ему ногу на горло и нажал,довольно ощутимо...У него аж глаза выпучились!Я ему говорю:"Хочешь,я тебя сейчас убью?"Он молчит,с трудом дышит...Я убрал ногу,толкнул его ей в челюсть и ушел.С чувством глубокого удовлетворения.
И больше меня никто не смел задирать...Разве что за глаза.Как то неожиданно я стал "нормальным парнем"...
А с тем парнем мы года через два подружились крепко...

----------


## L

Меня сейчас уже ничего не интересует.
Мне нужно знать смертельную дозу героина и её стоимость.

----------


## Висельник

Ты хоть что нибудь пробовал сделать?

----------


## KnizhNa

> Так я,помню,однажды набрался храбрости,когда один чувак меня обсирал...Два удара-он лежал.Я поставил ему ногу на горло и нажал,довольно ощутимо...У него аж глаза выпучились!Я ему говорю:"Хочешь,я тебя сейчас убью?"Он молчит,с трудом дышит...Я убрал ногу,толкнул его ей в челюсть и ушел.С чувством глубокого удовлетворения. 
> И больше меня никто не смел задирать...


 полностью поддерживаю такую позицию. сразу надо ставить всех на место, давать отпор и показать что не позволишь себя унижать. иначе будут ноги вытирать об тебя до победного конца...

*L*, погоди, что случилось?

----------


## L

Пробовал.
Пробовал ни на кого не обращать внимания, пробовал физические нагрузки, пробовал уход в какую то либо сторону (музыка, видеомонтаж), пробовал БЫТЬ любимым...Всё бесполезно...Ничего не меняется...Душа уже запрограмированна на самоуничтожение...

Ну так насчёт дозы никто не в курсе?

----------


## L

> L, погоди, что случилось?


 

Мне надоели пустые слова и обещания от тех, кто меня окружает, вплоть до собственной матери. Надоело одиночество, надоела боль внутри, всё надоело!!! Я ненавижу всё и этот еб*нутый мир...

Прочитал в инете от наркомана, которого откачали...Что при передозе тихо и спокойно уходишь во тьму...

----------


## KnizhNa

> Мне надоели пустые слова и обещания от тех, кто меня окружает, вплоть до собственной матери.


 не надейся на обещания других, сам себе дай обещание во что бы то нибыло встать и пойти вперёд, будь сильнее.



> Надоело одиночество, надоела боль внутри, всё надоело!!!


 очень понимаю, но не опускай руки, да хотябы заходи на форум почаще.
Всё будет!

----------


## Висельник

Долго ты пробовал физ.нагрузки?И применять их пробовал?

----------


## L

> Долго ты пробовал физ.нагрузки?И применять их пробовал?


 Вплоне достаточно, сорвался на одном однокласснике-дибилле, водили в ментовку бла бла бла...Всё это удовлетворение лишь минутное...





> очень понимаю, но не опускай руки, да хотябы заходи на форум почаще.
> 
> Всё будет!


 
Бывают моменты, когда нужно просто доброе слово, но и в инете никого нет, именно в такие моменты я осознаю что я  - ничто в этом огромном мире..

----------


## Висельник

Минутное?Раз не поняли-бьешь снова.Два не поняли-избиваешь в кровь.Тем легче,что уже смог...Мне вот было чертовски трудно в себе сломать блок,что драться нельзя.Что то во мне все время этому упираться...Драться иногда просто не могу!Даже в голову не приходит...Но иногда надо за себя постоять-надо только знать,когда и как...Ну и самому быть еще интересным человеком,чтоб не только кулаками правды добиваться...Ты ведь это не ради удовлетворения делал,а ради будущей жизни!
А значит,не грех стараться...
Не подумай,что саморекламой занимаюсь,но почитай Антисуицидальный рассказец в Творчестве.Я его для таких,как ты писал...

----------


## KnizhNa

> почитай Антисуицидальный рассказец в Творчестве


 только что хотела сказать


> я осознаю что я - ничто в этом огромном мире..


 это мир в тебе ничто.

----------


## Andrew

Послушайте... Да я вот например вообще фанат Майкла Джексона...и ни чо...Представляете что, сейчас про него говорит современная молодежь...Доходило и до того, что меня просто обзывали педиком, а что уж говорили в адрес МЖ лучше умолчать...

Но мне пофигу, чо хочу, то и смотрю(слушаю)...

Кстати если среди вас есть те кто его на дух не переносит( например когда то я сам его ненавидел ) - то посмотрите концерт на DVD - 
"Michael Jackson:Live in Bucharest" -вы просто охренеете я вам обещаю...

----------


## Висельник

Нет,спасибо...Я вот либерален.Слушайте,что хотите...Но у тебя,я так понимаю,помимо волос нет проблем с определением себя в обществе?А у него есть...

----------


## Andrew

> Нет,спасибо...Я вот либерален.Слушайте,что хотите...Но у тебя,я так понимаю,помимо волос нет проблем с определением себя в обществе?А у него есть...


 Ну и ладно... Просто концерт офигеннен как шоу и понравлся он каждому человеку который его посмотрел... Это самый классный концерт за всю историю музыкальных выступлений- и это не мои слова..

----------


## Висельник

Мне важна эстетическая состовляющая,а именно-музыка,а не шоу.А музыка такая мне не нравится...Уж лучше по мне какие нибудь сумбурные концерты в клубах под любимую музыку,чем мегашоу под музыку,что мне не нравится...

----------


## KnizhNa

> Просто концерт офигеннен как шоу и понравлся он каждому человеку который его посмотрел...


 вы только не ржите, но я один раз посмотрела концерт бритни спирс и переступив через все свои "итак ясно что га**о" мне понравилось! очень дорогое зрелищное шоу, и девка ничавэ выглядит...

----------


## Andrew

Не концерт Бритни по сравнению С концертом Джексона простой пук в воздух...

У Майкла не только очень дорогие спецэффекты на концертах..
Он показывает трюки которые придумал и научился делать сам...
Например он может ровно стоять на месте, потом нагнуться на 70 градусов и подняться обратно..! это надо видеть!

А как же знаменитый мунволк.

----------


## Andrew

> Мне важна эстетическая состовляющая,а именно-музыка,а не шоу.А музыка такая мне не нравится...Уж лучше по мне какие нибудь сумбурные концерты в клубах под любимую музыку,чем мегашоу под музыку,что мне не нравится...


 
Майкл Джексон король поп музыки.. Сначала мне не нравился его голос... но когда я прослушал его композиции, меня многие темы так зацепили, что просто писец... Взять хотя бы его роковские темы :Big Grin: irty Diana или Give in to me///

----------


## Висельник

> Он показывает трюки которые придумал и научился делать сам...


 Жалко,Джеки Чан не поет!Жизнь бы душу продал,чтобы на его концерт попасть и посмотреть ЕГО трюки!!!  :Big Grin:   :lol:

----------


## L

Ну меня как бы в последнее время не трогает, то что я слушаю...

Естьи концерт Джексона, и Бритухи , и Мадонны)...Когда настроение хорошее - можно посмотреть...А в том дерьме, в котором я щас - только Muse и ничего более...

----------


## Andrew

> Ну меня как бы в последнее время не трогает, то что я слушаю...
> 
> Естьи концерт Джексона, и Бритухи , и Мадонны)...Когда настроение хорошее - можно посмотреть...А в том дерьме, в котором я щас - только Muse и ничего более...


 
Гр....У Мадонны клипы классные, а концерты....уф...короче у Майкла баще...

----------


## L

> У Мадонны клипы классные, а концерты....


 
Последный концерт круто оформлен...Шоу поставлено классно...А голоса конечно у неё нет)

----------


## Andrew

> Сообщение от Andrew
> 
> У Мадонны клипы классные, а концерты....
> 
> 
>  
> Последный концерт круто оформлен...Шоу поставлено классно...А голоса конечно у неё нет)


 Да я это и имелл ввиду... просто послушай как она поет песню SECRET в клипе, а как поёт её на концерте...А последний её концерт это Confession Tour да? Мне там понравилась тема про лошадей... Да и вообще даже её ранние концерты - это реальное шоу, но.... поёт она вживую хуже чем...в кабинке...

А вот у Майкла  на концерте все песни вживую, и голос такой же(практически) как и в клипах...

----------


## Висельник

*L*,короче,я тебе посоветую разбивать всяким ублюдкам лица,пока они не усвоят,что они ублюдки.И действовать пожестче...Хоть "розочку" к горлу приставлять.Тебя могут начать называть психом,но уже за глаза...А потом,попозже,зауважают!
Да,и не гнушайся угрозами.Но это позже,когда люди поймут,что ты не слабак и можешь воплотить их в жизнь...Помогает на 100%.

----------


## KnizhNa

*L*, знаешь, много можно тут тебе писать, но врядли кто-то до тебя достучиться кроме тебя самого. единственное, что могу тебе посоветовать - дай себе срок, например - месяц, но не сиди и унывай сложа руки, а делай попытки, поиски, а сердце, в котором так много боли собралось, просто заморозь..на время, не живи сердцем, просто тупо усни и существуй, делай всякие дела..пытайся что-то изменить, или просто забудься. а там посмотришь, что станет через месяц, а чем чёрт не шутит, вдруг всё развееться...или просто станет всё безразличным и дальше будешь тянуться..в чём смысл?, а в том что когда-то у тебя может появиться желание разбудить себя, может через 3,5 лет..может что-то ещё будет!
я лично так и вишу сейчас, и меня всё устраивает

----------


## L

> дай себе срок, например - месяц, но не сиди и унывай сложа руки, а делай попытки, поиски


 
Срок истёк 15ого октября...)

----------


## Andrew

Я вот, что скажу... действуй по справедливости, создай себе свой устав и живи по нему.

А если, кто не прав, то просто врежь ему и пусть ты будешь слабее противника физически и он тебя отколошматит...НО ... ты будешь прав и со временем твои враги это поймут...

А сейчас, просто действуй справедливо...
Тебя оскорбили при всём классе? И это сделал один из них?(противников)..?
Игнорируешь всё, что он тебе там пи3131т, а на следующий день, подходишь к нему(Желательно чтобы рядом с ним находился весь твой класс) с улыбкой и говоришь: " Вчера ты меня оскорбил при всех и я обижен и расстроен, если ты сейчас извинишься, я восприму твоё оскорбление как шутку и мы забудем об этом инцеденте" - его реакция предвидена, он тебя ударит или пошлёт....И как только ты увидишь, что он собирается это сделать сразу бей его по лицу со всей силы...И неважно, что он сильнее тебя физически и выйдет победителем в этой драке...просто все увидят, что ты отстаиваешь свою точку зрения и зауважают тебя.....

Можно даже в тот момент когда тебя оскорбляют, сделать вид, что ты подходишь и что то хочешь сказать, а самому подойти к нему(оскорбителю) вплотную дать коленом по яйцам  и  п3"%"№;ть изо всех сил....Он будет задыхаться от удара в пах и не окажет тебе должного сопротивления....

----------


## Andrew

> *L*,короче,я тебе посоветую разбивать всяким ублюдкам лица,пока они не усвоят,что они ублюдки.И действовать пожестче...Хоть "розочку" к горлу приставлять.Тебя могут начать называть психом,но уже за глаза...А потом,попозже,зауважают!
> Да,и не гнушайся угрозами.Но это позже,когда люди поймут,что ты не слабак и можешь воплотить их в жизнь...Помогает на 100%.


 
НЕт нет и ещё раз нет, когда я был ещё тупым 13-14 лет, я всё время насмехался над одним чуваком при всём классе, он взбесился и начал кидаться в меня стульями(Стулья были железными) в итоге от этого он только нажил себе большие материальные проблемы, разбил и испортил классную комнату...А в меня ни один стул не попал...
И что ты думаешь..?К нему стали ещё хуже относиться!!!

----------


## Висельник

*Andrew*,а лучше получить п..ды?Тем более,видишь же,он справляется,да и одно дело-как псих,кидаться стульями,а другое-молча приставить к горлу розочку...
Ну можно и так п..здюлей навешать,я не спорю.Единственное не понял:
Тебя оскорбили при всём классе? И это сделал один из них?(противников)..? 



> Игнорируешь всё, что он тебе там пи3131т, а на следующий день, подходишь к нему(Желательно чтобы рядом с ним находился весь твой класс) с улыбкой и говоришь: " Вчера ты меня оскорбил при всех и я обижен и расстроен, если ты сейчас извинишься, я восприму твоё оскорбление как шутку и мы забудем об этом инцеденте" - его реакция предвидена, он тебя ударит или пошлёт....И как только ты увидишь, что он собирается это сделать сразу бей его по лицу со всей силы...И неважно, что он сильнее тебя физически и выйдет победителем в этой драке...просто все увидят, что ты отстаиваешь свою точку зрения и зауважают тебя.....


 А почему именно на следующий день?Типа так загадочней? 8) Да и не знаю я,сколько тебе лет,но в последнее время все довольно ужесточилось в школе,и важна только победа,а не то,что ты отстаиваешь свою точку зрения...

----------


## L

> Тебя оскорбили при всём классе? И это сделал один из них?(противников)..?


 
Я уже давно не в том классе...

----------


## Висельник

Вообще то,это не я писал...В чем же тогда проблема?

----------


## Andrew

> *Andrew*,а лучше получить п..ды?Тем более,видишь же,он справляется,да и одно дело-как псих,кидаться стульями,а другое-молча приставить к горлу розочку...
> Ну можно и так п..здюлей навешать,я не спорю.Единственное не понял:
> Тебя оскорбили при всём классе? И это сделал один из них?(противников)..? 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Игнорируешь всё, что он тебе там пи3131т, а на следующий день, подходишь к нему(Желательно чтобы рядом с ним находился весь твой класс) с улыбкой и говоришь: " Вчера ты меня оскорбил при всех и я обижен и расстроен, если ты сейчас извинишься, я восприму твоё оскорбление как шутку и мы забудем об этом инцеденте" - его реакция предвидена, он тебя ударит или пошлёт....И как только ты увидишь, что он собирается это сделать сразу бей его по лицу со всей силы...И неважно, что он сильнее тебя физически и выйдет победителем в этой драке...просто все увидят, что ты отстаиваешь свою точку зрения и зауважают тебя.....
> ...


 
Мне 17 лет... школу закончил......эх.... такое Г;%"вно эта школа....

Я не думаю, что если ты победишь в драке только потомучто ты применил холодное оружие, тебя зауважают. Это тоже самое, что на тебя лезет человек без оружия, а ты в качестве самозащиты достаёшь автомат...и открываешь очередь.
Проигрывать тоже надо уметь...

А на следующий день надо врезать, потомучто он(враг) этого не ожидает, и не окажет мгновенного сопротивления..

----------


## Andrew

> Сообщение от Висельник
> 
> Тебя оскорбили при всём классе? И это сделал один из них?(противников)..?
> 
> 
>  
> Я уже давно не в том классе...


 Неважно где ты, действовать надо когда на тебя смотрит группа людей, я думаю если ты проиграешь и враги будут продолжать тебя избивать, кто нибудь за тебя вступиться .... Я бы например заступился бы если бы видел, что ты прав.

----------


## Висельник

Если на меня полезет человек безоружия,я его убью,хоть из автомата,хоть из гаубицы.Нефиг лезть...
А про следующий день-да,в принципе,логично!Не думал о таком...

----------


## Andrew

> Если на меня полезет человек безоружия,я его убью,хоть из автомата,хоть из гаубицы.Нефиг лезть...
> А про следующий день-да,в принципе,логично!Не думал о таком...


 Ну вообщем ты хочешь быть опасным объектом...Чо нить кто мне скажи...ядерку запущу!

----------


## KnizhNa

> Я не думаю, что если ты победишь в драке только потомучто ты применил холодное оружие, тебя зауважают.


 так уважать тебя и так не особо кто-то станет, кроме тех, конечно, кто раньше тебя любил и уважал.
есть ещё нечто иное, так сказать "боится-уважает".

----------


## Висельник

*Andrew*,нет,просто я хочу быть не последним на улице,а там все жестоко.

----------


## L

Сегодня попытался матери рассказать о том, что у меня на душе...В ответ мне сказали что на меня нет времени, и мне надо в психушку...

----------


## Висельник

Пора начинать самостоятельную жизнь,парень.

----------


## L

Да неужели? Пф...Проехали эту тему...

----------


## MATARIEL

Хм....а я почему то всеми силами скрываю, "то что у меня на душе", от родных...от родителей...от брата (в первую очередь)...даже от друзей, которые наверняка меня не поймут....

----------


## L

> Хм....а я почему то всеми силами скрываю, "то что у меня на душе", от родных...от родителей...от брата (в первую очередь)...даже от друзей, которые наверняка меня не поймут....


 
Просто сил уже не осталось...Невыносимо больно...

----------


## MATARIEL

*L*
Найди человека которому можешь доверится и излей ему/ей душу...
Но как бы я этого не хотел у меня не получается найти такого человека...вот и приходится нести все в себе...и я знаю это невыносимо больно...

----------


## L

> Но как бы я этого не хотел у меня не получается найти такого человека...вот и приходится нести все в себе...и я знаю это невыносимо больно...


 
Аналогично...У тебя есть ася?

----------


## Andrew

> Сообщение от MATARIEL
> 
> Хм....а я почему то всеми силами скрываю, "то что у меня на душе", от родных...от родителей...от брата (в первую очередь)...даже от друзей, которые наверняка меня не поймут....
> 
> 
>  
> Просто сил уже не осталось...Невыносимо больно...


 
Эй...сходи в церковь даже если ты не верующий и излей душу батюшке, мне это помогает просто охренеть....

----------


## L

> Эй...сходи в церковь даже если ты не верующий и излей душу батюшке, мне это помогает просто охренеть....


 
Боюсь от моих мыслей он бросит свою работу   :Big Grin:

----------


## Andrew

> Сообщение от Andrew
> 
> Эй...сходи в церковь даже если ты не верующий и излей душу батюшке, мне это помогает просто охренеть....
> 
> 
>  
> Боюсь от моих мыслей он бросит свою работу


 
Ха....батюшка - это не работа, а состояние души.
И чем сложнее ты будешь задавать ему вопросы, тем сильнее он будет стараться тебе помочь...

Я вот щас хожу к батюшке и мы с ним обсуждаем Каббалу,я ему принес "Суть науки Каббала", но он попросил введение, так, что в понедельник пойду покупать и знаешь, я его почти убедил, что Каббала это не ересь, а просто наука...ХА!

И вообще если ты разговариваешь со святым человеком, от него идёт такое спокойствие и умировотворение, что тебе просто становиться легче....

----------


## L

> И вообще если ты разговариваешь со святым человеком, от него идёт такое спокойствие и умировотворение, что тебе просто становиться легче....


 
Хм...Спасибо за совет, надо попробовать...

----------


## Dante

Я тебе советую по поводу школы непариться, я понимаю, что сказать всегда легко, но ты старайся, держись, будь выше всех. Потом институт, там будет по другому, другие люди, новые знакомство и постепенно боль пройдет, останутся конечно шрамы, но, что не убивает нас, делает только сильнее. А на счет безответной любви я тебя очень хорошо понимаю. Так, что держись, вместе мы сила) Ты если что обращайся, помогу чем смогу.

----------


## L

> Я тебе советую по поводу школы непариться, я понимаю, что сказать всегда легко, но ты старайся, держись, будь выше всех. Потом институт, там будет по другому, другие люди, новые знакомство и постепенно боль пройдет, останутся конечно шрамы, но, что не убивает нас, делает только сильнее. А на счет безответной любви я тебя очень хорошо понимаю. Так, что держись, вместе мы сила) Ты если что обращайся, помогу чем смогу.


 
Спасибо)...Насчёт школы уже не так долго осталось...6 месяцев)...

----------


## Dante

Я про школу забыл практически сразу как выпустился))) И Ты тоже забудешь, тем более 6 месяцев пролетят, мне вот сейчас 18 лет, а время кажется, что так быстро летит, пролетают часы, дни, недели, месяцы. Поэтому все будет хорошо)))

----------


## L

Просто как бы...Щас дело в другом...
Моя так называемая любовь пропала...Её выгнали из дома, она неделю или две жила у друзей...В пятницу вечером пришла смска "Я иду в Долгопрудный по рельсам...Как дойду, позвоню..."
И всё...Исчезла...
Телефон не берёт, на смс не отвечает, и где её искать я не знаю...
Либо это жестокое кидалово, либо с ней что то случилось...Хотя и тот и другой вариант меня просто убивают...

----------


## Andrew

> Просто как бы...Щас дело в другом...
> Моя так называемая любовь пропала...Её выгнали из дома, она неделю или две жила у друзей...В пятницу вечером пришла смска "Я иду в Долгопрудный по рельсам...Как дойду, позвоню..."
> И всё...Исчезла...
> Телефон не берёт, на смс не отвечает, и где её искать я не знаю...
> Либо это жестокое кидалово, либо с ней что то случилось...Хотя и тот и другой вариант меня просто убивают...


 
Если пропала, то просто забей...

----------


## L

Не так просто забить на человека, которого любишь все душой...Хорошо если она жива и здорова...А если что то случилось...

----------


## Andrew

Ничего не случилось, а если и случилось, то кто её просил идти туда пешком? Па любому она просто сейчас либо там(Долгопрудный), либо в городе...

Девченки всегда так любят мучить парней...а ты соберись и тоже рвани в Долгопрудный, поищи её там...

----------


## Dante

Не беспокойся, все в порядке будет, найдется. Ты главное надежду не теряй, с ее родителями поговори, может они, что знают?

----------


## L

она не с моего города...я не знаю её родителей...

----------


## Dante

Плохо, а тебе вообще их никак не выцепит, адрес та ее не знаешь? Телефон домашний. Подруг там ее?

----------


## MATARIEL

*L*, про школу *Dante* прав....забывается сразу.... но на болезнь от не разделенной любви лекарства нет....проверено.

----------


## L

> Плохо, а тебе вообще их никак не выцепит, адрес та ее не знаешь? Телефон домашний. Подруг там ее?


 
В том то вся и задница что нет... :Frown: (

----------


## Andrew

> Сообщение от Dante
> 
> Плохо, а тебе вообще их никак не выцепит, адрес та ее не знаешь? Телефон домашний. Подруг там ее?
> 
> 
>  
> В том то вся и задница что нет...(


 
Что то у меня напрашивается вывод, что вы не долго водили знакомство...

----------


## MATARIEL

Может она просто играла с твоими чувствами?...

----------


## L

> Что то у меня напрашивается вывод, что вы не долго водили знакомство...


 Месяц...Я был дико рад что нашёл её, даже по-моему тут отписался...





> Может она просто играла с твоими чувствами?...


 
После всего что она говорила...Если так то она последняя с*ка...

----------


## L

Полный пиз*ец! 
поговорка "что не делается-всё к лучшему"- ДЕВИЗ НЕУДАЧНИКОВ!!!

Мои родители в разводе, я не видил отца больше 10ти лет...Я думал что он ненавидит нас...Сегодня он попал в аварию....Он потерял дар речи...Сейчас ему делают операцию в реанимации...Врачи говорят что шансов мало...Перед тем как его увезли, он прислал смс моей матери...

"Я не хочу умирать, ведь всю свою жизнь  я любил тебя и Андрея...Если бы ты меня сейчас видила, то поседела бы в миг! Прости за всё! Бог судья..."

Люди...Что мне делать...

----------


## Andrew

> Полный пиз*ец! 
> поговорка "что не делается-всё к лучшему"- ДЕВИЗ НЕУДАЧНИКОВ!!!
> 
> Мои родители в разводе, я не видил отца больше 10ти лет...Я думал что он ненавидит нас...Сегодня он попал в аварию....Он потерял дар речи...Сейчас ему делают операцию в реанимации...Врачи говорят что шансов мало...Перед тем как его увезли, он прислал смс моей матери...
> 
> "Я не хочу умирать, ведь всю свою жизнь  я любил тебя и Андрея...Если бы ты меня сейчас видила, то поседела бы в миг! Прости за всё! Бог судья..."
> 
> Люди...Что мне делать...


 
Что то у тебя слишком много всего случается...Прости, но я тебе не верю...

----------


## L

> Что то у тебя слишком много всего случается...Прости, но я тебе не верю...


 
Твоё право, но мне плевать на тебя и твоё мнение...Уж простите...

----------


## Andrew

Ты не видел отца, потомучто он вас бросил?

----------


## L

Да, он бросил нас когда мне было 4 года...

----------


## Andrew

А меня бросил когда мне было 3...ну так вот я не понимаю...ты ведь не знал своего отца...Я вот про своего вообще забыл, считаю, что у меня нет отца вот...

----------


## L

После тех слов что он щас написал в смс моей матери...Я готов простить ему всё...Лишь бы он выжил...

----------


## Andrew

Что делать тебе я не знаю...нет ну сам подумай, а что тут можно посоветовать а? Только если успокоиться...

А вот твой оттец пишет "Я ведь всю свою жизнь я любил тебя и Андрея" - это блин какая то неувязочка получается...эх...

Почему же он тогда тебя бросил? :shock:

----------


## L

Не знаю...Моя мама трудный человек...Да и их родители поссорились тогда...Не знаю...Я не знаю подробностей...Мне они не нужны...

----------


## Andrew

> Не знаю...Моя мама трудный человек...Да и их родители поссорились тогда...Не знаю...Я не знаю подробностей...Мне они не нужны...


 
Ну...тогда скрепи своё сердце и жди, результатов операции, а если ты верующий, то МОЛИСЬ... :cry:

----------


## L

Я уже молюсь...Спасибо...Пойду я...

----------

